# Euro to USD Chart for past 12 months



## Jane (12 Oct 2006)

Anyone know where I can look up a chart of the Euro to USD exchange rates for the past 12 months?

Thanks


----------



## johndoe64 (12 Oct 2006)

is this any good? you can change the year at the bottom

http://www.x-rates.com/d/EUR/USD/hist2006.html


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2006)

Also - should be charts on these sites:

www.xe.com
www.oanda.com


----------



## Jane (12 Oct 2006)

Thanks JD, that's perfect


----------



## Jane (12 Oct 2006)

Thanks Clubman, very helpful sites.


----------

